# XM radio install in 200sx



## odenspike (Aug 3, 2003)

Hi. I just picked up a 95 200sx for a work car and I was trying to get my XM sat radio installed from my truck. On my truck I just went out the 3rd brake light for the antenna. But I wasnt sure how to go about it on this car. 

Is there to do a roof mounted antenna. The one I have now is a glass mounted one, but it is kind of big, Looks like a chopped off broom handle about 6 inches long.

Thanks for any suggestions.

Charlie



1995 200SX
2000 Ford F150 4x4 5.4L


----------



## odenspike (Aug 3, 2003)

I just ended up getting the flat kind and sitting it in the back dash. Worked ok in the driveway so far.

Charlie


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

i sat mine in the back dash also, it works fine


----------

